# Fromagina



## Bilrite Farms

Can someone share more about this cheese? Is it sweet? What type of herbs or seasonings are good with it or is it best eaten plain? 

Thanks!

Trisha


----------



## Sondra

Never tried it but this is what the site says abt it 

Direct Set Fromagina Discount Price: $8.10 
every day 
Volume price: $7.29
w/ $100.00 purchase 
Wholesale price: $6.48
w/ $300.00 purchase 



There is a new cheese culture which is a cross between Fromage Blanc and Mascarpone. Fromagina is excellent in cooking or may be served by itself as a delightful creamy rich spread. This is an easy cheese to start out with and we highly recommend it for both beginners and advanced cheesemakers. Each package will set up to one gallon of milk and will yield approximately two pounds of cheese. culture includes: s.lactis, s.cremoris, s. lactis biovar diacetylactis, rennet


----------



## Guest

I contacted Jim (the technical adviser at cheesemaking.com) and asked him to describe the differences we should expect when using the Formage Blanc, Formagia and Chevre cultures with goat milk. I hope he gets back to me this week. I'll post what I find out 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

thanks


----------



## Bilrite Farms

Thanks Christy and Sondra. I went ahead and made a batch of Fromagina last night. Only a 1/2 batch because I'm not getting much milk but it looked good this morning. It looked like a nice smooth cheese. I have it hanging now and then will see what herbs and such (if any) I think I'll add. To be honest - I don't like goat products very much but I'm hoping a few of the softer cheese will work for us.

Thanks.
Trisha


----------



## Guest

We have made it quite a bit. It has a smoother texture then the DS chevre that we had tried from cheesemaking.com. Almost more like a spread then cheese. We like it a lot. When we order we usually order five of each now.


----------



## Bilrite Farms

*Re: Fromagina - help?*

Okay, I checked it after draining it for about 7 hours. There never was a lot of liquid that drained off but I put it in a dish and salted it and tasted it. Belch, not for me, but I'm very sensitive to tastes and smells. DH thought it tasted just fine he said it tasted similar to sour cream to him. I think the texture is a bit odd though. It seemed more like a custard that you had stirred up, it seemed to me that there was still too much liquid. My butter muslin didn't seem to be draining any more so I tried putting it in a cheese basket to see if that helps. I think with some herbs and a better texture it won't be too bad.

So - any hints, suggestions or ideas?


----------

